# وكسبت الرهان وكسبت الرهان هييييييييه •,,•



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

سلام ونعمة

مش عارفه اقول ايه:t9:
بس انا فرحانة ومنشحكة اوويleasantr:yahoo:

وسبب انشكاحي اني كسبت الرهان
لوووووللللي

ايون انا كسبت الرهان 
امبارح كنت بتناقش وبنم انا ورور عالميل:t39:
 في موضوع ما
عن شخص ما "بدون ذكر اسماء ":08:

وكلمة مني علي كلمة منها الكلام جرجر بعضه
قالتلي تصدقي انه هيقولي 
قولتله ترهنيني انه مش هيقولك 
"ومش لازم اسيح يعني هيقولها ايه" :w00t:

قالتي ماشي ارهانك
اتفقنا ان اللي يكسب 
الرهان يجي يشرد التاني عالمنتدي ويسيحله عالملأ:smile01
ومن حسن حظي انه مقلهاش وانا اللي كسبت الرهاااااان  هييييييييييييييه :ura1:

ومن موقعي هذا احب اهني نفسي علي فقاقتي
وتفكيري الحيزبوني واحساسي اللي مابيخيبش:smil15:

وكمان احب اشكر هذا الشخص انه مقلهاش وكسبني الرهان شكرا يا "اخ" :smile02

وايضا احب اقول لرورو هارد لك يابيبي 
ومش انا اللي اخسر اي رهان ابتا :fun_lol:

ملحوظة :الموضوع مش هايف بس كان وعد واتفاق ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> مش عارفه اقول ايه:t9:
> بس انا فرحانة ومنشحكة اوويleasantr:yahoo:
> ...


*ماشى يا بتول وانا اللى فاكرة انك صديقتى الانتيم 
ماشى ماشى بس ع فكرة بقى انا كان ممكن مقولكيش 
انه مقليش 
بس نو لست انا هذه 
وانا كمان من موقعى هذا من امام اللاب توب وانا قاعدة متغاظة طبحا 
لانى خسرت الرهان  فبعترف بالهزيمة قدامكم 
اه يانى خسرتى هيبتك يا بت يا رورو 
الا بقولكم ايه يا جماحة انا هغيب عنكم كدا اد شهرين تلاتة اربعة 
خمسة يعنى تكون البت بتول خلصت تشريد فيا 
لانها مش هتبطل انا عارفاها ما بتصدق 
لن انسى لكى هذا الموقف يا بتول انتى واللى فى بالى 
منه له منه له *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى يا بتول وانا اللى فاكرة انك صديقتى الانتيم
> ماشى ماشى بس ع فكرة بقى انا كان ممكن مقولكيش
> انه مقليش
> بس نو لست انا هذه
> ...


لا يابيبي انا في الحاجات دي معرفش صحبتي الانتيخ ولا خالتي حني:w00t:

نفسي افهم اما انتي مش قد الرهان بتترهني ليه واما انتي مش قد الوعد والاتفاق بتوعدي وتتفقي ليه  هههه
هتغيبي اد ايه ياحبيبتي ؟؟
لا انا مممكن اقفل الموضوع او امحيه من علي وش المنتدي ولا تغيبي لحظة ابتا
بس اديني فرصه اسبوعيين اشردك برحتي وبمعرفتي:smile02

لا اخص عليكي مش تدعي عليه يكفي انه كسبني :08:


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
هههههههـ بصوآ بعيداً عن كل إللى بيحصل دآ ، 
أنآ مش صعبآن عليآ غير آلشخص آلغلبآن إللى أكلتوآ فروته ومترآهنين عليه:99:

يلآ يآ رورو تعيش وتآخد غيرهآ ، *ويآ شمآتة كل آلظآظآت فيكـِ *




 *.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا يابيبي انا في الحاجات دي معرفش صحبتي الانتيخ ولا خالتي حني:w00t:
> 
> نفسي افهم اما انتي مش قد الرهان بتترهني ليه واما انتي مش قد الوعد والاتفاق بتوعدي وتتفقي ليه  هههه
> هتغيبي اد ايه ياحبيبتي ؟؟
> ...


*هههههههههه الا انتى متعرفيش يا بنتى 
انا لسة جيالى مكالمة حالا من رئيس قبيلة موزمبيق 
عاوزين يعملوا ثورة على اللون الاسود مش عاجبهم عاوزين يغيروه لفحلقى 
انتى عارفة انا مهمة اد ايه هناك بصفتى بيضاء الوجه 
فانا مضطرة اغيب كدا اد شهرين زمن 
اروح اثور معاهم واجى 
مش عاوز صوبعين موز من هناك وانا جاية اجبهملك معايا 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
يا شماتتة ابلة ظاظا فيا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> هههههههـ بصوآ بعيداً عن كل إللى بيحصل دآ ،
> أنآ مش صعبآن عليآ غير آلشخص آلغلبآن إللى أكلتوآ فروته ومترآهنين عليه:99:
> ...


*كدا برده يا يا ايمى صعبان عليكى هو 
وانا اللى اتمرمط بيا الارض مش هماكى اخص عليكى اخص 
يا شماتتة كل الظاظات والطاطات والحروف الابجدية كلها فيا 
اه يااااااااااااااااااانى اودى وشى فين من الناس فى المنتدى 
هيسمونى رورو المتشردة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> هههههههـ بصوآ بعيداً عن كل إللى بيحصل دآ ،
> أنآ مش صعبآن عليآ غير آلشخص آلغلبآن إللى أكلتوآ فروته ومترآهنين عليه:99:
> ...


لا متقلقيش عالشخص هو زي اخونا حلاوة الصغير :smile02

دي ظاظات مصر كلهم زمنهم بيشتموا فيها حالا:w00t:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه الا انتى متعرفيش يا بنتى
> انا لسة جيالى مكالمة حالا من رئيس قبيلة موزمبيق
> عاوزين يعملوا ثورة على اللون الاسود مش عاجبهم عاوزين يغيروه لفحلقى
> انتى عارفة انا مهمة اد ايه هناك بصفتى بيضاء الوجه
> ...


تصدقي صعبتي عليا :heat:

بس تستاهلي  عشان متترهنيش معايا تاني وتتحديني:smile02


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كدا برده يا يا ايمى صعبان عليكى هو
> وانا اللى اتمرمط بيا الارض مش هماكى اخص عليكى اخص
> يا شماتتة كل الظاظات والطاطات والحروف الابجدية كلها فيا
> اه يااااااااااااااااااانى اودى وشى فين من الناس فى المنتدى
> هيسمونى رورو المتشردة *​


انا مش عارفه بجد هتوشي ورك من الناس فين بعد كده:smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كدا برده يا يا ايمى صعبان عليكى هو
> وانا اللى اتمرمط بيا الارض مش هماكى اخص عليكى اخص
> يا شماتتة كل الظاظات والطاطات والحروف الابجدية كلها فيا
> اه يااااااااااااااااااانى اودى وشى فين من الناس فى المنتدى
> هيسمونى رورو المتشردة *​


طب تصدقى بآلله أنآ عمآلة أقنع فيهآ تستبدل كورس آلتشريد برشوة وبعمل مجهودآت مضنية يعنى
*دآ إنت إللى فى آلقلب يآ رورو 
*​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا متقلقيش عالشخص هو زي اخونا حلاوة الصغير :smile02
> 
> دي ظاظات مصر كلهم زمنهم بيشتموا فيها حالا:w00t:


سيبكـ يآ بنتى أنآ نسيته أصلاً كل إللى شآغل تفكيرى دلوقتى .. *أنآ نسبتى من آلرشوة كآآآم* :99:




 *.،*​ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدقي صعبتي عليا :heat:
> 
> بس تستاهلي  عشان متترهنيش معايا تاني وتتحديني:smile02


*يابت متتغريش اوى كدا الدنيا يومين 
يوما لكى ويوما عليكى 
دورك جاى اصبرى عليا 
ربنا هيجبلى حقى منك يا ظالمة هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> طب تصدقى بآلله أنآ عمآلة أقنع فيهآ تستبدل كورس آلتشريد برشوة وبعمل مجهودآت مضنية يعنى
> *دآ إنت إللى فى آلقلب يآ رورو
> *
> 
> ...


اممممم نسبتك من الرشوة كام:t9::t9:

طيب ايه رأيك اعملك تشوبيك تشريدي صغنوني علي اد معاليكي كده:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> طب تصدقى بآلله أنآ عمآلة أقنع فيهآ تستبدل كورس آلتشريد برشوة وبعمل مجهودآت مضنية يعنى
> *دآ إنت إللى فى آلقلب يآ رورو
> *​
> سيبكـ يآ بنتى أنآ نسيته أصلاً كل إللى شآغل تفكيرى دلوقتى .. *أنآ نسبتى من آلرشوة كآآآم* :99:
> ...



*هههههههههههه بعد ايه بقى ما خلاص اتشردت واللى كان كان 
برستيجى راح راااااااااااااااااااااااااح 
كل شىء رااااااااااااح رااااااااااح وانقضااااااااااا*
* حتى انتى يا ايمى هى بهتت عليكى ولا ايه  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت متتغريش اوى كدا الدنيا يومين
> يوما لكى ويوما عليكى
> دورك جاى اصبرى عليا
> ربنا هيجبلى حقى منك يا ظالمة هههههههه*​


لا انتي معندكيش خلفيه؟:t9:
مانا في يومي اللي عليا هعملوا اجازة مرضية هههههههههه:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا انتي معندكيش خلفيه؟:t9:
> مانا في يومي اللي عليا هعملوا اجازة مرضية هههههههههه:smile02


*ههههههههههه والله لو كنتى فين هشردك هشردك 
وهخلص حقى منك 

وانا اتشردت يا جدعان 
عاوزة كله يتفرج قوووووووووووام 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه والله لو كنتى فين هشردك هشردك
> وهخلص حقى منك
> 
> وانا اتشردت يا جدعان
> ...


لاء مش للدرجنتي يعني:smile02

مستعجله علي ايه كله هيتفرج :w00t:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لاء مش للدرجنتي يعني:smile02
> 
> مستعجله علي ايه كله هيتفرج :w00t:


*ههههههههههه لا انا مستعجلة عاوزة الكل يشوف تشريدى على الهوا ونخلص 
علشان انتى حبيبتى هتطلبى من دونا تغلق صح هههههههه
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
إحم ... بهتت إيه يآ رورو دآ *أنآ بتهدد رسمى* وحطآنى فى بلآكـ ليست 
لآ طآلمآ كدآ أنآ بقول أخرج من آلتوبيكـ حفآظاً على سجلى آلإجرآمى من آلنشر على صفحآت آلمنتدى :08:


*سآمو عليكو* :99:




 *.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا انا مستعجلة عاوزة الكل يشوف تشريدى على الهوا ونخلص
> علشان انتى حبيبتى هتطلبى من دونا تغلق صح هههههههه
> *​


نعم ؟ اؤمري ياعسل:w00t:


إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> إحم ... بهتت إيه يآ رورو دآ *أنآ بتهدد رسمى* وحطآنى فى بلآكـ ليست
> لآ طآلمآ كدآ أنآ بقول أخرج من آلتوبيكـ حفآظاً على سجلى آلإجرآمى من آلنشر على صفحآت آلمنتدى :08:
> ...


علي فين سكروته
هو  دخول التشوبيك زي خروجه ولا ايه :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.
> *
> إحم ... بهتت إيه يآ رورو دآ *أنآ بتهدد رسمى* وحطآنى فى بلآكـ ليست
> لآ طآلمآ كدآ أنآ بقول أخرج من آلتوبيكـ حفآظاً على سجلى آلإجرآمى من آلنشر على صفحآت آلمنتدى :08:
> ...


*هههههههههههه وانا اللى كنت ظلماكى 
طب بزمتك يا ايمى 
هشهدك عليها يوم ما اتفقنا على الرهان قولتلها نتراهن على كنز بيبسى مش كان احسنلها بلت ريقها فى الحر ده 
بدل من التوبك ده وتكتب وتعلق وترد على المشاركات 
عالم غاوية تعب صحيح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه وانا اللى كنت ظلماكى
> طب بزمتك يا ايمى
> هشهدك عليها يوم ما اتفقنا على الرهان قولتلها نتراهن على كنز بيبسى مش كان احسنلها بلت ريقها فى الحر ده
> بدل من التوبك ده وتكتب وتعلق وترد على المشاركات
> عالم غاوية تعب صحيح *​


كنز ايه احبوووش يافواز:smile02

مش انا قولتلك ساعتها بحب حقي ناشف؟
تفتكري فيه انشف من كده حق:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نعم ؟ اؤمري ياعسل:w00t:


*الامر لله يااوختشى 
السلام نعمة نظرا للى بيحصل فى التوبيك ده قررنا نحن الادراة 
غلق الموضوع 
يغلق *
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

وبعدين يارورو المثل بيقولك
اكل الحبيب زي ضرب الزبيب 

ولا ايه:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الامر لله يااوختشى
> السلام نعمة نظرا للى بيحصل فى التوبيك ده قررنا نحن الادراة
> غلق الموضوع
> يغلق *
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


من انتم .. من انتم؟
زنجه زنجه 
دار دار:smile02

وعلي رأي مني زكي
انت بتحلم ياحلمي:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وبعدين يارورو المثل بيقولك
> اكل الحبيب زي ضرب الزبيب
> 
> ولا ايه:smile02


*ايوووووووون بس مقلش تشريد الحبيب 
على يد القريب هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوووووووون بس مقلش تشريد الحبيب
> على يد القريب هههههههههه*​


لا  انتي كده قلبتي علي زعلولة شعر 
مش مثل خالص هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا  انتي كده قلبتي علي زعلولة شعر
> مش مثل خالص هههههه


*علشان تعرفى مواهبى المستقبلية 
اللى هضيعيها بالتشوبيك ده 
بعد ما هبتى راااااااااااااحت امام جماهير المنتدى *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> علي فين سكروته
> هو  دخول التشوبيك زي خروجه ولا ايه :smile02


آلوآحد شكله هيبدأهآ بطلب نسبة وهينتهى إن هو إللى يدفع آلرشوة ld:

إيه يآ وثوقة .. مآلكـ حبيبى ..؟ مين *جرؤ* وطلب منكـ حآجة شآوريلى عليه  
​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه وانا اللى كنت ظلماكى
> طب بزمتك يا ايمى
> هشهدك عليها يوم ما اتفقنا على الرهان قولتلها نتراهن على كنز بيبسى مش كان احسنلها بلت ريقها فى الحر ده
> بدل من التوبك ده وتكتب وتعلق وترد على المشاركات
> عالم غاوية تعب صحيح *​


ههههههـ مآ هو إنتِ إللى طمعتيهآ رورو
مش كنتِ بدأتى بعرض لوليتآ كآن سقف آلمطآلب يدوب وصل للكنزآية ، *وموقعنآش كلنآ فى آلمصيدة دى :smile02*





 *.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ​
> ههههههـ مآ هو إنتِ إللى طمعتيهآ رورو
> مش كنتِ بدأتى بعرض لوليتآ كآن سقف آلمطآلب يدوب وصل للكنزآية ، *وموقعنآش كلنآ فى آلمصيدة دى :smile02*
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه ده جزاة الكرم 
من كرم تواضعى واخلاقى المتناهى *
*قولت اعزمها على كنز بقى وهتوافق اتاريها راسمة على فضيحة بجلاجل 
يادى الفضيحة ام جلاجل يادى الجرثة ام حناجل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *علشان تعرفى مواهبى المستقبلية
> اللى هضيعيها بالتشوبيك ده
> بعد ما هبتى راااااااااااااحت امام جماهير المنتدى *​


هبتك ضاعت نادي علي يارا اخت هبه متتلككيش :smile02


إيمليــآ قال:


> آلوآحد شكله هيبدأهآ بطلب نسبة وهينتهى إن هو إللى يدفع آلرشوة ld:
> 
> إيه يآ وثوقة .. مآلكـ حبيبى ..؟ مين *جرؤ* وطلب منكـ حآجة شآوريلى عليه
> ​طيب اديني بشاور اهوو وصوباعي قرب يخرم الشاشه :smile02 وريني هتعملي ايه بقا:t9:
> ...


لقد وقعنا في الفخ هالوموا بنا علي رأي حبو هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ده جزاة الكرم
> من كرم تواضعى واخلاقى المتناهى *
> *قولت اعزمها على كنز بقى وهتوافق اتاريها راسمة على فضيحة بجلاجل
> يادى الفضيحة ام جلاجل يادى الجرثة ام حناجل *​


تؤتؤتؤ احنا متفقناش علي جرث فضايح بس يامتناهي انت:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تؤتؤتؤ احنا متفقناش علي جرث فضايح بس يامتناهي انت:smile02


*اشوف فيكى 24 ساعة تشرد على الهوا 
ماشى انا بقى هروح موزمبيق وهجبلك معايا رئيس القبيلة 
يشوف شغله معاكى 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ده جزاة الكرم
> من كرم تواضعى واخلاقى المتناهى *
> *قولت اعزمها على كنز بقى وهتوافق اتاريها راسمة على فضيحة بجلاجل
> يادى الفضيحة ام جلاجل يادى الجرثة ام حناجل *​


أيوة أنآ كنت قآعدة هنآ وجلآجل هنآكـ ووثوقة على كلمة وآحدهـ هفضحهآ يآ مآمآ هفضحهآ يآ مآمآ 
*يلآ جلآجل هتروح من ربنآ فين *:smile01​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هبتك ضاعت نادي علي يارا اخت هبه متتلككيش :smile02
> 
> لقد وقعنا في الفخ هالوموا بنا علي رأي حبو هههههه


هههههـ أيوة أنآ *هـ هلموو قبل مآ هيبتى تحصل هبة رورو* ، ويآرآ نآيمة دلوقتى مآينفعش أصحيهآ :t7:






 *.،*​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اشوف فيكى 24 ساعة تشرد على الهوا
> ماشى انا بقى هروح موزمبيق وهجبلك معايا رئيس القبيلة
> يشوف شغله معاكى
> *


ههههههههه

لو الرئيس ده مش مرتشبط جيبهولي ينوبك ثواب:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أيوة أنآ كنت قآعدة هنآ وجلآجل هنآكـ ووثوقة على كلمة وآحدهـ هفضحهآ يآ مآمآ هفضحهآ يآ مآمآ
> *يلآ جلآجل هتروح من ربنآ فين *:smile01​
> هههههههههههههههههههههه وشهد شاهد من اهلها الحمد لله
> ايمى شاهدة عليكى ​
> ...


ايه ده انتوا متعرفوش ان هبة اتجوزت سمير ابن ام سمير 
ويارا اطلقت 
اعمل ايه انا اوقتى بقى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أيوة أنآ كنت قآعدة هنآ وجلآجل هنآكـ ووثوقة على كلمة وآحدهـ هفضحهآ يآ مآمآ هفضحهآ يآ مآمآ
> *يلآ جلآجل هتروح من ربنآ فين *:smile01​ مكنش رهان ده ياجلاجل:smile02 هههههـ أيوة أنآ *هـ هلموو قبل مآ هيبتى تحصل هبة رورو* ، ويآرآ نآيمة دلوقتى مآينفعش أصحيهآ :t7:
> 
> 
> ...


لا سكروته متهلوميش دلوقتي لسه بدري استني شوية وهنهلموا كلنا سوا في هلوماية واحده :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> لو الرئيس ده مش مرتشبط جيبهولي ينوبك ثواب:smile02


*لا مرتشبط يابنتى من نص البنات الموزمبيقين 
بس هو عنده مشكلة كبيرة 
بيتلخبط فيهم مبعرفهمش من بعض 
علشان النور قاطع عندهم 24 ساعة 
يادوب مفيش غير الاسنان بس اللى فيها نور 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده انتوا متعرفوش ان هبة اتجوزت سمير ابن ام سمير
> ويارا اطلقت
> اعمل ايه انا اوقتى بقى


لاء منعرفوش:w00t:

طيب جوز هبه او طليق يارا مرتشبطيين ياتري:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لاء منعرفوش:w00t:
> 
> طيب جوز هبه او طليق يارا مرتشبطيين ياتري:smile02


*بصى يا بتول يا قلبى 
جوز هبه وطليق يارا بيسلموا عليكى 
وبيقولولك احياه النبى تفرجى عن رورو 
وكفاية تشريد لحد هنا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا مرتشبط يابنتى من نص البنات الموزمبيقين
> بس هو عنده مشكلة كبيرة
> بيتلخبط فيهم مبعرفهمش من بعض
> علشان النور قاطع عندهم 24 ساعة
> ...


طيب بركة انه مرتشبط ههه

لا ونسيتي بياضة عينيهم بتبقي منورة برضو:smile02


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى يا بتول يا قلبى
> جوز هبه وطليق يارا بيسلموا عليكى
> وبيقولولك احياه النبى تفرجى عن رورو
> وكفاية تشريد لحد هنا *​


لا افراج ايه احنا لسه في مرحله التحقيق
وبعدين نروح نعاين اثار الكنز بيبسي
وبعد كده يااخدتي افراج يالاء:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب بركة انه مرتشبط ههه
> 
> لا ونسيتي بياضة عينيهم بتبقي منورة برضو:smile02
> 
> ...


*الابقولك ايه يا قلبى انتى مش هتصحى اخوكى 
هتروح عليه نومة يرضيكى كدا يعنى 
قومى يا قلبى متضيعيش مستقبل اخوكى قومى قومى 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الابقولك ايه يا قلبى انتى مش هتصحى اخوكى
> هتروح عليه نومة يرضيكى كدا يعنى
> قومى يا قلبى متضيعيش مستقبل اخوكى قومى قومى
> ههههههههههه*​


فرحتي بأنتصاري نسيتي نفسي مش اخويا بس يابنتي:gy0000::gy0000:

انا هقوم "بضعة دقائق "
ياخواتي عليا وانا بتكلم بالفصحا:smile02

بس هتروحي مني فين رجعالك ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فرحتي بأنتصاري نسيتي نفسي مش اخويا بس يابنتي:gy0000::gy0000:
> 
> انا هقوم "بضعة دقائق "
> ياخواتي عليا وانا بتكلم بالفصحا:smile02
> ...


*ههههههههههههه انا هنتهز الفرصة دى واشوف اقرب توك توك واجرى من هنا قبل ما تيجى يا قلبى 
ابقى سلميلى على هيبتى  اللى راحت بقى
علشان انا مهاجرة لموزمبيق عندة ثورة هناك 
ثورة ثورة لحد النصرررررررر*​


----------



## Strident (22 يونيو 2013)

انا اسمي مكتوب؟

طيييييييب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا اسمي مكتوب؟
> 
> طيييييييب


مكتوب فين؟
ليه محسسني انك داخل السجيلات:smile02

لاء بامانه مش مكتوب اطلاقا:08:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا هنتهز الفرصة دى واشوف اقرب توك توك واجرى من هنا قبل ما تيجى يا قلبى
> ابقى سلميلى على هيبتى  اللى راحت بقى
> علشان انا مهاجرة لموزمبيق عندة ثورة هناك
> ثورة ثورة لحد النصرررررررر*​


اه يابنت الايه انتهزتي فرصه غيابي وجريتي علي اقرب تشوك تشوك .. بس هتروحي مني فين

جيالي جيالي:w00t:

الفيديوم ده مخصوص ليكي من سلطان الطرب ^,,*
[YOUTUBE]e6hY2oclyJs[/YOUTUBE]
تخسر رهانك ... مش انا اللي يتراهن عليه:smile02


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 يونيو 2013)

ايه التسيــــــــــــح دة !!

كل دة علشان رهان .. !!! 

الشيطان المفروض يسقفلكوا ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

*لأ هو انتوا إيه ؟؟

شايفنا طراطير 

مين الأخ؟؟؟

و كان المفروض يقول إيه و مقالهوش ؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2013)

*اصلا الرهان حرام *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه يابنت الايه انتهزتي فرصه غيابي وجريتي علي اقرب تشوك تشوك .. بس هتروحي مني فين
> 
> جيالي جيالي:w00t:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا قلبى 
اومال عاوزانى اعمل ايه بس بعد اللى اتعمل فيا ده 
لازمن ولالالالالالالابد اجرى طبحا 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ايه التسيــــــــــــح دة !!
> 
> كل دة علشان رهان .. !!!
> 
> الشيطان المفروض يسقفلكوا ..


*ههههههههه اه شوفت يا جوجو التسيح اللى على الهوا ده 
جرثتى بقت بجلاجل فى المنتدى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ هو انتوا إيه ؟؟
> 
> شايفنا طراطير
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه ده واحد يا ايرينى 
انا هقولك كان المفروض يقول حاجة ومقلش هههههههه 30:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اصلا الرهان حرام *​


*انا بقول كدا برده *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 يونيو 2013)

مبروك واثقه على الرهان 
وهاردلك رورو 
وربنا يوفق الدنيا على بعضها هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> مبروك واثقه على الرهان
> وهاردلك رورو
> وربنا يوفق الدنيا على بعضها هههه


*اخص عليكى يا ماريا فررحانة فيا 
يا شماتتة ماريا فيا *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 يونيو 2013)

*اخص عليكى يا ماريا فررحانة فيا 
يا شماتتة ماريا فيا *​[/QUOTE]

لا ابدا يا رورو وانا اقدر حبيبتى 
بس الحقيقه  صعبه  نعمل ايه 
مره عليك والمره الجايه اكيد ليكى


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

لا ابدا يا رورو وانا اقدر حبيبتى 
بس الحقيقه  صعبه  نعمل ايه 
مره عليك والمره الجايه اكيد ليكى

*تبا لكم جميعا انا متغاااااااظة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ايه التسيــــــــــــح دة !!
> 
> كل دة علشان رهان .. !!!
> 
> الشيطان المفروض يسقفلكوا ..


اوعي تستهون ياجوجو بالرهان
ربنا يبعد عنا الشياطيين ياراجل:smile02


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ هو انتوا إيه ؟؟
> 
> شايفنا طراطير
> 
> ...


طرراطير  ؟ ايه جو اعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة ده ياايرو:smile02

امممممم مقدرش اجاوبك ياايرو
دي اعراض ناس برضو:smile02



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اصلا الرهان حرام *​


حضرتك اخواني ولا ايه
اوعي تكون تبع تجرد :smile02

طيب تراهني ان الرهان مش حرامleasantr


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> مبروك واثقه على الرهان
> وهاردلك رورو
> وربنا يوفق الدنيا على بعضها هههه


الله يبارك فيكيleasantr
بس صحبتك متاغظة اوي من ساعتها ياماريا:smile02


رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا ابدا يا رورو وانا اقدر حبيبتى
> بس الحقيقه  صعبه  نعمل ايه
> مره عليك والمره الجايه اكيد ليكى
> 
> *تبا لكم جميعا انا متغاااااااظة *​


ههههههههههه انتي لسه متغاظة ياهرااااام:smile02


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يونيو 2013)

اعذرنى لم افهم شىء


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اعذرنى لم افهم شىء


وايضا اعذرني استاذي الحبيب مش هينفع اوضح اكتر من كدا .

بس كل الموضوع ان انا ورور كنا بنتراهن علي حاجة معينة و اتتفقنا اللي يكسب يجي يكتب موضوع عالعام يقول انه كسب ويغيظ التاني قدام المنتدي كله ... دي كل الحكاية او اللعبه استاذنا .

بشكر حضرتك علي مرورك المشرق اللي ذاد التوبيك نور .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
امممممممممممم
من ورايا الرهانات دي ماشي ماشي هههههههههه
مش عارفه اقول مبروك ولاايه ؟!!
بس ال قوليلي ياتوته يعني ايه اشردلك دي ^_^




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> امممممممممممم
> من ورايا الرهانات دي ماشي ماشي هههههههههه
> مش عارفه اقول مبروك ولاايه ؟!!
> ...


*حتى انتى يا روما لا مش تقولى مبروك 
قولى معلشى يا رورو اى كلام واسينى بيه 
اشردلك دى الله واعلم يعنى تسيحلى هههههههههه*
*واوعى تقوليى يعنى ايه تسيحلى لانى هقولك معرفش ههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حتى انتى يا روما لا مش تقولى مبروك
> قولى معلشى يا رورو اى كلام واسينى بيه
> اشردلك دى الله واعلم يعنى تسيحلى هههههههههه*
> *واوعى تقوليى يعنى ايه تسيحلى لانى هقولك معرفش ههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لاياقلبي ماانا بقول اقول ولاايه
بفكر مع نفسي يعني هههههههه
انتي قلبي وتوته روحي 
وانا بين نارين هههههههه

لالا بعرف تسيحلك دي هههههههه
لكن الكلمه الاولي لا ^_^



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لاياقلبي ماانا بقول اقول ولاايه
> بفكر مع نفسي يعني هههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههه 
وانا بين ناررريين 
انا بين نارين ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه
> وانا بين ناررريين
> انا بين نارين ​



ههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> امممممممممممم
> من ورايا الرهانات دي ماشي ماشي هههههههههه
> مش عارفه اقول مبروك ولاايه ؟!!
> ...


طبعا قوليلي مبروك30:

اممم اشردلك زي مااللي اتشردت قالتلك بالظبط:smile02 
يعني اسيحلك .. واسيحلك يعني تسيحيلي اي حاجه بتسيح
سمنة بقي شيكولاتة جيلاتي الموجود يعني:smile02

نورتي ياقلبي


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (23 يونيو 2013)

الف الف مبروك وعقبال ماتكسبى المليون ريال فى من سيربح المليون


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الف الف مبروك وعقبال ماتكسبى المليون ريال فى من سيربح المليون


كدا يا ميلاد داخل تباركلها كدا وانا قاعدة عاتى كدا 
ولا كان فى واحدة خسرت الرهان 
اه يانى يانى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2013)

*سيبكم من التشريد ده
خلينا في المهم
هو مقلهاش ايه بقي :t9:​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *سيبكم من التشريد ده
> خلينا في المهم
> هو مقلهاش ايه بقي :t9:​*


مقلهاش
ان الراجل  صاحب الحاجات
مش هيجي ياخدها من عند ام البيصي
وبكدا ابو البيصي هيطلق ام البيصي
والبيصي هيتشرد زي مانا شردت رورو:yahoo:

ميرسي عالتقييم مايكل:smil12:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مقلهاش
> ان الراجل  صاحب الحاجات
> مش هيجي ياخدها من عند ام البيصي
> وبكدا ابو البيصي هيطلق ام البيصي
> ...




*نورتي المحكمه :t32:​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *نورتي المحكمه :t32:​*



ههههههههههه ميرسي
ده نورك


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

*كدا يا ميكى بتفكرها ليه بالموضوع ده 
اما صدقت نسيته وبطلت تشرد فيا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كدا يا ميكى بتفكرها ليه بالموضوع ده
> اما صدقت نسيته وبطلت تشرد فيا
> *​


هههههههههههههه ومين قالك اني نسيت
انا انسي اسمي ولا اقدر انسي الموضوع ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه ومين قالك اني نسيت
> انا انسي اسمي ولا اقدر انسي الموضوع ده


احم احم 
حبيبة قلبى انتى هنا لا يا قلبى شردى براحة راحتك 
هو انا اقدر اتكلم 
لك يوم يا ظالم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> احم احم
> حبيبة قلبى انتى هنا لا يا قلبى شردى براحة راحتك
> هو انا اقدر اتكلم
> لك يوم يا ظالم ​


ايون كده فكرت
احسن والله اسيب البوبي بتاعي عليكي:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون كده فكرت
> احسن والله اسيب البوبي بتاعي عليكي:smil12:


*هههههههههههههههه لا بلاش البوبى بخاف منه 
انتى اعملى اللى انتى عاوزاه فيا يا قلبى 
شردى وسيحى زى ما انتى عاوزة انا ملكك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه لا بلاش البوبى بخاف منه
> انتى اعملى اللى انتى عاوزاه فيا يا قلبى
> شردى وسيحى زى ما انتى عاوزة انا ملكك *​


تصدقي احرجتيني:smil12:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كدا يا ميكى بتفكرها ليه بالموضوع ده
> اما صدقت نسيته وبطلت تشرد فيا
> *​



*عشان تعرفي بعزك قد ايه​*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون كده فكرت
> احسن والله اسيب البوبي بتاعي عليكي:smil12:



*ممكن اسيب البوبي بتاعي انا كمان
اشمعنا انتي يعني واهوه يونسوها​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *عشان تعرفي بعزك قد ايه​*
> *واضح انك بتعزنى اووووووووى ماشى ماشى *​
> 
> *ممكن اسيب البوبي بتاعي انا كمان
> اشمعنا انتي يعني واهوه يونسوها​*


*اتفقتوا عليا يعنى اوكى 
نو بروبلم 
:spor22:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *عشان تعرفي بعزك قد ايه​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه شكلك بتعزها اوي الصراحه:t33:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اتفقتوا عليا يعنى اوكى
> نو بروبلم
> :spor22:*​


انتي احمدي ربنا
انا مرضيتش اسيب عليكي تمساحي:yahoo:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههه
علي فكره انا ممكن افتن واقول لرورو انت كتبتلي ايه في التقييم
بس بلاش علشان ليلتنا ماتبقاش جله زي مارورو قالتلنا ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> علي فكره انا ممكن افتن واقول لرورو انت كتبتلي ايه في التقييم
> بس بلاش علشان ليلتنا ماتبقاش جله زي مارورو قالتلنا ههههه


*ايه ده يابت انتى هتبعينى كدا ع طول 
لا قولى  وان مقولتيش هزحل منك 
وانا زحلى وحش وانتى عارفة *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> علي فكره انا ممكن افتن واقول لرورو انت كتبتلي ايه في التقييم
> بس بلاش علشان ليلتنا ماتبقاش جله زي مارورو قالتلنا ههههه




*ده ان مكنش وصلها اصلا
هو انا مش عرفكم يا بنات
مش بيتبلي في بقكم فووله
بس مكنتش اعرف انك بتخافي بسرعه كده
ده حتي رورو كلام وبس مش بتعمل حاجه خالص​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده يابت انتى هتبعينى كدا ع طول
> لا قولى  وان مقولتيش هزحل منك
> وانا زحلى وحش وانتى عارفة *​


لالالا انا في خبصاية زي دي مخدش اقل من عشيين جنيه ها قولتي ايه:smil12::smil12:


MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ده ان مكنش وصلها اصلا
> هو انا مش عرفكم يا بنات
> مش بيتبلي في بقكم فووله
> بس مكنتش اعرف انك بتخافي بسرعه كده
> ده حتي رورو كلام وبس مش بتعمل حاجه خالص​*


بامانه ظلمني 
انا مقولتش حاجه
انت فاكرني فتانه لا سمح الله ؟؟
ابسيلوتلي انا استغلاليه بس:yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ده ان مكنش وصلها اصلا
> هو انا مش عرفكم يا بنات
> مش بيتبلي في بقكم فووله
> بس مكنتش اعرف انك بتخافي بسرعه كده
> ده حتي رورو كلام وبس مش بتعمل حاجه خالص​*


مفيش حاجة وصلتلى بس بتول 
حبيبتى هتقولى مبتخبيش عليا حاجة 
ابدا 
طب شكلى هوريك الوش التانى طالما ده مش عاجبك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مفيش حاجة وصلتلى بس بتول
> حبيبتى هتقولى مبتخبيش عليا حاجة
> ابدا
> طب شكلى هوريك الوش التانى طالما ده مش عاجبك ​


اقول ... ماقولش
انا خايف اقووووول
الله عليك ياحليم:smil12::smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالالا انا في خبصاية زي دي مخدش اقل من عشيين جنيه ها قولتي ايه:smil12::smil12:





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اللى خلاكى فتنتى عليا لحبوا بشقتين فول *​​
> * يبقى هتعملى ايه بقى بالعشين جنيه *​
> * منه  له *​
> ​
> ...




*بت يا بتول  قلبى وصوابع ايديا غضبانين عليكى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول  قلبى وصوابع ايديا غضبانين عليكى *​


ماهما ال عشيين جنيه يافالحه
هجيب بيهم عمارة فول مش شقتين بس:yahoo:

لا يارورو الا غضبك عليا
خلاص اما اكلمك فون هقولك:smil12:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول  قلبى وصوابع ايديا غضبانين عليكى *​




*بتقللها يابت وبتهدديها كمان

شوفي شغلك يا بتوول
كده كتير قوي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا يارورو الا غضبك عليا
> خلاص اما اكلمك فون هقولك:smil12:




*انا قلتها من حبه
مش بيتبلي في بقكم خياره​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماهما ال عشيين جنيه يافالحه
> هجيب بيهم عمارة فول مش شقتين بس:yahoo:
> 
> لا يارورو الا غضبك عليا
> خلاص اما اكلمك فون هقولك:smil12:


ههههههههههههههه طب قوليلى وانا هعزمك على كنتاكى 
او شارومة من عند مؤمن 
لا بقى متخلهاش تضرب فى دماغى واكلمك دلوقتى علشان تقوليلى 
انا مجنونة واعملها


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *بتقللها يابت وبتهدديها كمان
> 
> شوفي شغلك يا بتوول
> كده كتير قوي​*


متقدرش تفرق بينا على فكرة 
ملكش دعوة يا غلس :yahoo:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *بتقللها يابت وبتهدديها كمان
> 
> شوفي شغلك يا بتوول
> كده كتير قوي​*


يعني يرضيك كده يامايكل (



MIKEL MIK قال:


> *انا قلتها من حبه
> مش بيتبلي في بقكم خياره​*


والله بيتبل خيار وطماطم وبصل وكل مشتقات السلطه:yahoo:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طب قوليلى وانا هعزمك على كنتاكى
> او شارومة من عند مؤمن
> لا بقى متخلهاش تضرب فى دماغى واكلمك دلوقتى علشان تقوليلى
> انا مجنونة واعملها


هههههههه لا اللهم اني صائمة مش عايزة رشاويكي دي

طب كلميني وانا هخلي اخويا يرد عليكي :yahoo:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> متقدرش تفرق بينا على فكرة
> ملكش دعوة يا غلس :yahoo:


بس ازاي يارورو صحيح تقوليلي يابت وتهدتيني كده قدام الخلق:a82:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> > يعني يرضيك كده يامايكل (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انتى بتهددينى ولا بنخاف هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس ازاي يارورو صحيح تقوليلي يابت وتهدتيني كده قدام الخلق:a82:


بتضايقك يابت 
طب يابت يابت يابت :smil12:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انتى بتهددينى ولا بنخاف هههههههههه


معاش ولا كان اللي يهدد ياكبيره :smil12:

طيب وهي نعمة دي اكل من عندها شندوتشات ولا ابوسها واركنها جنب الحيط:yahoo:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> بتضايقك يابت
> طب يابت يابت يابت :smil12:​


تصدقي انا بحب كلمة بت منك انتي بالذات اه صدقيني


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معاش ولا كان اللي يهدد ياكبيره :smil12:
> 
> *احم احم *​
> طيب وهي نعمة دي اكل من عندها شندوتشات ولا ابوسها واركنها جنب الحيط:yahoo:
> ...


بس بقى يابت متكسفنيش الله ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بس بقى يابت متكسفنيش الله ​


ياخواتي عليها وهي مكسوفه:smil12:

طبعا عارفه نعمة دي كانت جنب بتنا القديم


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طبعا عارفه نعمة دي كانت جنب بتنا القديم


طب يعنى طلعته عشرة قديمة 
يبقى انتى اللى عليكى العزومة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب يعنى طلعته عشرة قديمة
> يبقى انتى اللى عليكى العزومة


عيبك يارورو اني اي حاجه اقولهالك بتصدقيها علي طول:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عيبك يارورو اني اي حاجه اقولهالك بتصدقيها علي طول:smil12:


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 يوليو 2013)

ونشكر ربنا اولا واخيرا اللي مانطقوش لأجلك
بس مش عشان الرهان انما عشان تفرحي بانتصارك
مرة لعبت مع خالي من تسع سنين ليدو
قال يا عدرا مريم اجيب اربعة
فالعدرا عشان ماتزعلوش وماتزعلنيش
خليته جاب اربعة بس ما كسبنيش لانه
طلع عادد غلط والمفروض خمسة


----------

